# Front Park Distance Sensors -- Can they be added?



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

I have seen pictures of Q7's outside of the US market that have front park distance sensors. Does anyone know if these can be added to a US Q7 that already has the rear sensor system?


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Front Park Distance Sensors -- Can they be added? (ATLeos)*

It would not be easy, it is a completely different system.
Rear parking sensors are active when in reverse, the front and rear system uses a different controller. With the front and rear the system is activated either by selecting reverse or manually pressing a button and remains active until a threshold speed is reached or manually deactivated by a switch.
This different logic is needed bacause you can have rear sensors active whenever in reverse but you don't what front active whenever going forward, so another level of concept is required.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Front Park Distance Sensors -- Can they be added? (ian_au)*

That make sense. I have front park assist on another car and it has the switch on the dash to turn it off and is only sensitive when the car is moving slowly just as you described
Does Audi offer an ad-on kit for doing this?


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Front Park Distance Sensors -- Can they be added? (ATLeos)*

I think you would be looking at an aftermarket addon








Front, rear and camera are std here. Does your car have the camera and the graphic display of distance from each sensor to nearest object?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Front Park Distance Sensors -- Can they be added? (ian_au)*

Yes have the rear camera and audible tone for rear park assist. Both are excellent to have on a vehicle this size. The front assist would be nice for parellel parking or pulling into the garage.


----------

